# Prep a new board?



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

I just got a new board, its my second one.
I'm not that great, but I can go from the top to the bottom with ease and am starting to go into the terrain park.
That said, is there anything that I absolutely *need* to do to the board before riding it, that if I don't it will drastically effect the way I ride?
I read somewhere on here you should wax your new boards or "detune" the edges or something?

But only things that I *have* to do.
If there isn't anything that I absolutely need to do then just let me know haha


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Put your bindings on?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Put your bindings on?


I'm a person not a box of rocks, I take offense to this suggestion. lmao


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Get it waxed soon. Factory was isn't great. You can detune the edges if you're worried about catching an edge in the park.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Flick Montana said:


> Get it waxed soon. Factory was isn't great. You can detune the edges if you're worried about catching an edge in the park.


What kind of wax should I get? I've seen "warm" weather wax, cold, and all temperature.

Also how do you "detune" the edges?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

mpdsnowman said:


> I dont know, some people say do this , others do that , others nothing.
> 
> I think u should just ride it for a few times then begin normal waxing proceedures. I rewax my boards after every third time out(about 24 total hours riding time it works out to be).
> 
> I dont think it would hurt technically to wax a new board but I tend to think it really isnt necessary.


Thats the kind of answer I'm lookin for, thank you.

Here's some pictures of her:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You usually want to wax the board, or get it waxed, pretty soon after buying because factory wax is basically just a sealant. It isn't designed to ride on for very long.

Also, detuning the edges removes any factory burrs from the metal. It just rounds the edge so you don't catch it on the park stuff. If you just freeride, you can detune the tips, like I did, or just ride normally. There is a how-to on detuning on this board if you're interested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Sexy Board, really dig the top pattern:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

rlstoner2004 said:


> Sexy Board, really dig the top pattern:thumbsup:





Flick Montana said:


> You usually want to wax the board, or get it waxed, pretty soon after buying because factory wax is basically just a sealant. It isn't designed to ride on for very long.
> 
> Also, detuning the edges removes any factory burrs from the metal. It just rounds the edge so you don't catch it on the park stuff. If you just freeride, you can detune the tips, like I did, or just ride normally. There is a how-to on detuning on this board if you're interested.


Yeah I like the weird abstract pattern they used for (last years) model of the recon, a few years ago is was just camo I think.


And thanks for explaining detuning. The forum board i just got is actually smooth as a babies butt on the edges, my old board is like a razor though I'm gonna have to look up that how to thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

I watched snowolf's waxing video along with a few detuning videos on that thread.

What kind of cloth do you use to polish the board after waxing it for riding powder?
Like a face cloth or a smooth cloth or does it not matter?

I ordered a mini edge tuner, some cheap all temp wax, and a small scrapper not going to get too expensive with it since I'm new to it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Did you get an iron? If not, you can use a clothes iron, but once you do, don`t use it on clothes ever again...:laugh: As I said in the vid, set your temp so that the wax mels easily but does not smoke. If you see smoke, turn the temp down. Don`t put a hot iron down on the base without wax.


Not yet, the only iron I have has holes so i'm going to have to find a clothes iron without holes.
I ordered the wax, tuning file, and scraper online so I have time to find an iron in the next week before they arrive.
I'll probably be testing out the new board in 2 weeks after finals week.
Do a couple runs to see how she rides then I'll start working on riding switch the rest of the day.
I increased my duck setting to -15/15 so that should help a bit with riding switch, getting used to it that is.
Thanks though, I had no idea how to wax a board before watching those videos.
:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

hey snowolf i was ust wondering how you clean your board before hand? do you use a cleaner? and whats wrong with an iron that has holes? thanks
and btw if you dont mind could you list all the essentials you need like brushes and such.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

c_82822 said:


> and whats wrong with an iron that has holes?


Wouldn't the wax go up into the holes?
I mean that's just a common sense guess, since the wax is wet and liquid like, it would go into the holes and dry up and that would mess something up.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

i saw that board at mtn creek jib session yesterday... i must say the pictures do it no justice... in person that design is f'ing sweet


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

you can also clean your base by waxing it and scraping it off before it cools down
=> when your board is hot the pories are open (microscopic little holes);
if you scrape it immediatly , you take alle the wax+ dirt out of your board...
of course you will have to wax you board again


----------



## anwmalos (Nov 21, 2008)

Τomorrow I'm heading for the hills. I want to ride my brand new board but I haven't waxed it and I have no wax right now. Is it really essential to wax the board before the first ride? I want to take care of my new board so if it is important I will just ride my old beaten up board.

(but I really want to take my new one for a ride  )


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

anwmalos said:


> Τomorrow I'm heading for the hills. I want to ride my brand new board but I haven't waxed it and I have no wax right now. Is it really essential to wax the board before the first ride? I want to take care of my new board so if it is important I will just ride my old beaten up board.
> 
> (but I really want to take my new one for a ride  )


I actually talked to someone who works at Burton (relative) and she said most companies wax it before they ship them out to stores or directly to customers, and that you should ride it without waxing it the first time because it's good enough. But to detune the edges.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Factory wax is a protectant, not a real wax.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> Factory wax is a protectant, not a real wax.


Alright well my cousin who works at Burton says it's stupid to wax a new board since they wax them before shipping them, so when it comes to who to rely on someone with a non-biased opinion who makes snowboards and someone on an online community...no offense but I'm going to take her advice first.
I'll wax it after a few uses.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

You can ride a new board on factory wax a couple times. If you wax it soon, you'll notice a difference though. I took my design board out the first day I got it just to test it out. Waxed it before the second trip and thought I had a different board. My board on factory wax was as fast as molasses rolling uphill in January compared to after a wax.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Doesn't the Design have a waxless base? Or is it new for 09?

Hm, seems it's on the 08 Design, too.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine is older than that. I got it as a last season board last year.

EDIT: If the math is too much, that makes it a 2007.


----------

